# Kenpo Jersey 2008



## kenpoworks (Feb 13, 2007)

An open invitation is extended to Kenpoists from all over the world to attend the 2008 Kenpo World Championships in Jersey C.I.

Just follow the link below to The Jersey Kenpo Website and then to our dedicated 2008 championship page.

There is a load of info posted already, but keep calling back because it is our aim to update the page monthly.

Here is the link http://www.jerseykenpokarate.co.uk/

Looking forward to seeing you in Jersey 08
Richard Matthews


----------



## kenpoworks (Apr 3, 2007)

*Hello everyone,*
*I have just copied this excellent transcript of my open invitation to Jersey in 2008 from the Kenpo 2000 site.*
*thanks Skip.*
*Richard*​ 

*Kenpo World Championships Jersey 03- 27 -08*

_*Hello, my name is Richard Matthews and I would like you to consider this email as your personal invite to attend *_​_*The 2008 Kenpo World Championships in Jersey C.I. *_​
_*Although the event is a little over a year away we are already well under way with our planning and organisation. Jersey has had the privilege of hosting major championships in the past and with your support we can make this a spectacular Martial Arts showpiece. *_​
_*If you follow the below link you will be guided to a web page dedicated to the event, there is already quite a bit of information available and every time its up dated you will be reminded via a brief e-mail. *_​
_*Here is the *_*link *​ 

_*Looking forward to seeing you in Jersey C.I. 2008 *_​
_*With Respect *_​
*Richard Matthews *​
_*www.kenpo-works.com *_​


----------

